# Where are we all off to this weekend ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Mornin' All

We are off to Moor Lodge Caravan Park in Bardsey tomorrow just for the weekend, never been before but looks very nice.

Then April the big tour of Scotland for 18 days  

Cheers

Dave & Jan
...  ......


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We are having a family Curry Night on Saturday so will not be away in the Motorhome. (Second weekend at home in a row)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Mornin' All
> 
> We are off to Moor Lodge Caravan Park in Bardsey tomorrow just for the weekend, never been before but looks very nice.
> 
> ...


A MCC rally at New Milton on the south coast.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Off to drayton leasure near Banbury, then home next weekend to Lancaster from there to Newark :wink: Have fun all


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Castlerigg near Keswick. Great for walking but unfortunately also near the wife's family so a visit from the outlaws is very likely. 

   



Trevor


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Working in the garden whilst the weather is more kind.  There's lots to tidy up so we don't worry when we're away. 2 weeks until Newark!!  

Right, must get on! :wink:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We are doing it all backwards this weekend. The van is coming home from Coventry where Rob lives in it during the week. He's picking up an ebay buy - a cast iron double bed - on his way past Bedford (ha, ha - it wasn't a pun). Then we have family coming to stay, so spare rooms and possibly van will be full.

Lesley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

weekend in Essex visiting family and then a club rally in Cambridge.

cabby


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Heading for Hunstanton Norfolk


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cabby said:


> weekend in Essex visiting family and then a club rally in Cambridge.cabby


Say hello (to Essex) for me - it's been a long time.

Me - I'm going back to the local game park to do a stint of poacher watch - even the most heavily protected game parks here are being targetted by rhino poachers despite the threat of being shot dead on sight. 
Most rhinos being introduced into the parks now have their horns sawn off before they're released. 
Then, back home at the end of the month.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wife is off to Crufts......

....... so I'll be off to the Pub. :lol:


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We will be at Crufts tomorrow with our 2 Pugs, Betty and Berty, on the Discover Dogs stand, if you are there come and say hello!!


Patty


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

No where  since my husbands heart attack nearly 3 weeks ago, he is still not well enough to go away. Had to cancel this w'ends rallying, but hope to go to the next one in 2 weeks time (me driving)

At least I will be able to catch up with the gardening - if my back is up to it - My lovely next door neighbour took my mower from me and did the front lawn this morning and has promised to do the back tomorrow.

We have good neighbours all round us, we are so lucky

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Polly, we are now shackled to the lawns. Sad really.

Ray.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*this weekend*

we were at skirlington last weekend visiting mum in law.at home this weekend then going to Burrs Country park end of march. have a good weekend every body :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ghoing*

Going nowhere and next weeks France and Belgium trip cancelled.

Grandchild overdue by seven days and counting...........

Have a good weekend everyone.

TM


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Mornin' All
> 
> We are off to Moor Lodge Caravan Park in Bardsey tomorrow just for the weekend, never been before but looks very nice.
> 
> ...


Meathop Fell on Tuesday for 4 days and then France for 3 weeks in April. Enjoy trip to Scotland -we are going in September

Barry


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Weekend everyone, including Spacerunner


Patty


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Trying out Townsend Farm, in Pembridge, near Leominster for a few days from Sunday!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Calais, Le Touquet, Le Crotoy - just a short break using Tesco vouchers and the tunnel.
M and A


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We'reat Chester fairoaks, bit of retail therapy before we meet friends at Masham for some blacksheep's best.
Wherever you are whatever you are doing hope it is a good weekend for you.

Sue


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Mrs and I are going for a ride on our motorbikes down to Swanage for the day. Well thats the plan but not if its wet!!

c.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Done the Garden today so that it will be OK as we go off Rallying.
Tomorrow getting the M/Home ready for Chertsey next weekend.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

So glad to know you are now able to get out and about in the van again Mavis. Have been following your story on FB.

Sue


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, enjoy yourselves and think of me busying away in the garden. No it's NOT fun, I absolutely loathe it!

Would definitely be away in the van if it was back with us. Still languishing in the workshop waiting for the right parts from Swift. 

Think of us while you are having fun. All the best

Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

suedew said:


> So glad to know you are now able to get out and about in the van again Mavis. Have been following your story on FB.
> 
> Sue


I can get another weekend in before the 21st of march so Im really pleased I feel well again this week


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

working today. Busy day at www.brooklandsmuseum.com

Maddie


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Been away all week, on the Island of Arran,no midges and no tourists, just very quiet, we have the entire campsite and beach all to ourselves
We are bird watching and otter spotting and no disturbances...Heaven

Norrie


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

We're going to Timaru (from Christchurch) and then on to Dunedin for a few days (visiting my Mum in hospital there).

Not very exciting but at least I'll take the Sky+ box with me and watch the OZ GP.

Simon


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Try Hamner Springs...we loved it there  

Dave & Jan


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave & Jan,

We keep our van in Hanmer Springs and if we're not somewhere else, we drive up and use the van each weekend.

I twisted my knee a couple of weeks ago, so have been hobbling around. Need to get in the hot pools a couple of times I think!

Simon


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Exeter motorhome show for us this weekend. 

Please come and say hello if you're there!

Steve


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Castleton CC site tomorrow until Sunday.

Get some walking done. Heaven


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Haworth for us. Just a one nighter but we can go for a walk, maybe via a pub or two.

Not too far so nice and relaxing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Vide Grenier (car boot) Sunday early am. Then sumptious lunch with friends in a converted barn overlooking the Miras.

Ray.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Had to work last weekend, so can't wait to go in the motorhome this weekend - we were planning a beach visit, until we saw the weather forecast - now planning a trip to oxfordshire, close to a pub so the better half can watch the 6 nations (and wales get the grand slam). Might even put water back in the tank!

We should be doing the gardening, but I prefer to think that we are helping along the insects by providing lots of overgrown plants for them to live on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cooking and preparing a buffet for all the kids who will be calling in for Mothers Day 8O 8O 8O

Wouldn't change it though   :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

me too Aldra! all family that is - but doing Roast Beef , Christmas Pud, etc. left over from Christmas so promised them all I would cook it for Mothers Day, our last family get together before we retire on 29th March, then hubs, and 2 Pugs and I off to Scotland touring for about 5/6 weeks on 31st.

Patty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me Patty123

especially the Christmas pud

For me 6kids, 5 partners, 10 grandkids

Actually I think I just might go out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Happy Retirement and a lovely tour

Scotland is magnificent

Aldra


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Only 3 kids, and partners, 3 grandchildren, son-in-laws mother, us of course, so whats that.... only 12, plus 8 dogs!!!!!!! we have 2 pugs, and 2 sons have 3 dogs each!! 2 x jack russels each and a heinz 57!!!! 

good old Mum eh!! To be truthful I wouldn't want any other way.


Patty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So what are you preparing for the dogs? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think they would enjoy the beef 

Aldra


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

C & CC Motorhome Section Rally at Beamish (Durham) from Friday for 6 days then onto a follow up rally at Stanhope for 5 days.

Looking forward to both.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Where are we all off to this weekend?*

Bit far in advance but off on the 26th for a few days down to Malvern.
Lil all tidied up,shampoo and titivated. Everything works ok. Might manage to get the satelite tv tuned in this time.
Mike 8) :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're off tomorrow to Abbey Wood CC site for 4 nights. Will be visiting my uncle in St Thomas's hospital and maybe see a cousin or two. Also going to see the Hockney exhibition at the Royal Academy and friends from Rochester will be coming up to town to join us for that. Oh, and John would also like to visit the Chelsea Physic Garden if we can fit it in.


Chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

A weekend at home for us after a month in GB helping our daughter and son-in-law as our youngest grand-daughter has been very ill and in hospital. The weather here was lovely until 7pm when we had a huge thunder storm. Now cool and rainy. It will be strange having Mothering Sunday without the kids.

We are hoping to get away in the MH in the next couple of weeks - not sure when or where yet!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Saturday morning flight into Johannesburg and then the Virgin 12 hour overnight flight to Heathrow - oh joy, something to look forward to


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Off to Bath Marina for this weekend


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Off to Betws-y-coed for 4 nights from Saturday (riverside caravan park), then a couple of days maybe on Lleyn peninsular before having the following weekend at Rhos on sea near Llandudno. Weather looks promising.........


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Off to Betws-y-coed for 4 nights from Saturday (riverside caravan park), then a couple of days maybe on Lleyn peninsular before having the following weekend at Rhos on sea near Llandudno. Weather looks promising.........


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Off to Eden camp with funsters


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

off to Rendsburg --->dealers fair


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

East Fleet Farm nr Weymouth. It will be the furthest (35 miles) I have driven our van - the only time was 3 miles!! so beware anyone in that area!! 8O 

It will be nice to get out again after my hussband's heart attack (he's on the mend now) just hope my driving wont give him another :roll:

He's not screamed in the car - yet - but has trouble unclenching his knuckes at the end of the ride :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well... this weekend AuntieSandra and I are popping down to Newark to join MHFacts members at the UK Motorhome and Caravan Spring Fair. 8) 

We enjoy this show, plus the bus ride into Newark. We just enjoy being in Our Coral which is now all shiny and polished!! :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Well... this weekend AuntieSandra and I are popping down to Newark to join MHFacts members at the UK Motorhome and Caravan Spring Fair. 8)
> 
> We enjoy this show, plus the bus ride into Newark. We just enjoy being in Our Coral which is now all shiny and polished!! :wink:


What a coincidence, we are going there too!!
Van not polished though, been away for 3 weeks and can't get it home to wash, no facilities at storage.

See you there

Sue (and John)


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

suedew said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> > Well... this weekend AuntieSandra and I are popping down to Newark to join MHFacts members at the UK Motorhome and Caravan Spring Fair. 8)
> ...


We'll be there too!

Our new van may be clean, if I can get round to doing it today...

Our new bright red gazebo will be the shiny bit of our kit - look out for the union jack flags and windsocks and come over and have a chat (stand A18). 

Steve


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another Newark attendee here,looking forward to meeting old friends and will hopefully make some new ones. ,the weather forecast is good as well. :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Like others I'm at Newark now and for the weekend, van not washed not pollished it's been on the road since December ! Done about 4000 miles, looking forward to seeing you all....


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We're off to Sheepcote Valley Brighton to meet up with Colin & Tina -who we met at the New Years do at Kingfisher- weather looks great

Harry & Pat


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

off to Stuttgart via Chunnel to visit family and friends. Looking forward to getting on the road again as it feels so relaxing not having any deadlines apart from getting to Folkestone


----------

